# Shrimp



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Yesterday I fished with peeled salted shrimp and got one catfish in 4 hours. I fished next to a two guy in a boat who were catching one black drum or snapper every 5 min. They said they were using peeled shrimp (not salted). I've seen the same thing happen to me at the jetty several times. I've heard that using salted shrimp in the surf is better because it stays on the hook, but using live shrimp or fresh peeled in jetties, intra-coastal,etc. is better. Does it really work this way? PS. I haven't been getting a single bite in the surf the past two months either with salted. Does anyone use live shrimp in the surf? I know that re-freezing any fresh peeled is not a good thing, so how much does anyone bring along with them when they go fishing usually?


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I too would like to know what others think about using salted shrimp over fresh or non salted. I fished at Tybee back in November and had both salted shrimp and fresh/non salted shrimp. I got 3 bites on the fresh to every 1 on the salted. The salted stays on the hook better but the fish seemed to like the fresh better. Just my .02 worth.


----------



## vulcanizedplease (Jun 24, 2007)

Maybe its your tackle, or the way you are presenting the bait. Presentation is 90% of fishing, I've caught reds and trout on shoelaces just messing around. Come to think of it, I might start soaking some shoelaces in my gulp juice


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

When fishing for sight feeding fish like pompano, I really don't think it matters. I use salted shrimp all the time ...I know salted shrimp is better then rotting shrimp. With salted shrimp and circle hooks...it's an automatic hookup nearly always .....remember these fish see, and strike the bait...they don't nibble. And I catch more then my share of pompano off panhandle beaches during the winter. .....JMO :fishing: opcorn:


----------

